
Square Will Name Earvin “Magic” Johnson to Board of Directors - brandonlipman
https://squareup.com/news/magic-johnson-to-join-board
======
dpeck
Its unexpected given the background of many of the players, but their are some
really impressive entrepreneurs and businessmen among the NBA-alumni. It seems
theres not much middle ground after their playing days are done, they either
go bankrupt or have fairly successful business careers.

Magic Johnson Shaquille Oneil Junior Bridgeman Jamal Mashburn

And plenty of other [http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/06/nba-players-who-
are-al...](http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/06/nba-players-who-are-also-
successful-businessmen/)

~~~
m52go
"Its unexpected given the background of many of the players"

Why's that? Professional athletes are some of the most disciplined and
hardworking people in existence.

~~~
emodendroket
A lot of pro athletes come from disadvantaged backgrounds where they haven't
really become used to managing money beyond a hand-to-mouth way of living and
then all the sudden they have tons of money in their laps that seems
limitless. So basically a lot of them end up burning through it all and being
essentially broke after their careers end.

~~~
r0naa
I see where you are coming from but I think it's worth mentioning that a
disproportionate amount of people born in the upper classes have also never
had to manage their own money.

~~~
emodendroket
They have at least probably observed their parents managing money with a more
long-term view.

------
gohrt
It's a scientific miracle that Magic is still alive. He got sick at a very
special time in HIV history:

[http://www.thebody.com/content/art16816.html](http://www.thebody.com/content/art16816.html)

------
kaa2102
Magic Johnson's company is one of the few (maybe only) to own a Starbucks
franchise. The idea was that Starbucks wouldn't work in urban areas with
minorities. I've been to the Harlem Starbucks plenty of times while in grad
school and it stayed as busy as most other Starbucks. I wonder if this is
still the case.

------
sizzzzlerz
Well, that should lock down the championship for Square at the Board of
Directors basketball camp later this summer.

------
at-fates-hands
When I worked at Best Buy I saw him several times on campus. Guess he had a
lucrative contract with Best Buy as well:

[http://www.targetmarketnews.com/storyid03070802.htm](http://www.targetmarketnews.com/storyid03070802.htm)

 _(March 5, 2008) Magic Johnson Enterprises, one of the nation�s leading
companies dedicated to serving emerging, multicultural markets, has entered
into a multi-year relationship with Best Buy Co., Inc. Through this strategic
relationship, the consumer electronics retail giant hopes to strengthen its
urban market presence and deepen relationships with multicultural customers.
The alliance was announced a few days ago at an internal celebration at Best
Buy headquarters in Minneapolis, MN._

------
kstenerud
This confused me for a moment. "Magic Johnson is an RPG fan???"

------
gxs
This is largely a PR stunt.

Diversity is a hot topic, this is more in that vein than driving anything
business value related.

~~~
ianstallings
Actually it's probably not just for PR, although that is a benefit. I think
this is for his experience dealing with emerging urban markets, and the advice
he can give. He has the connections to get square in the door in new places.
That's the reason you add board members, not just for PR.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Was going to say this....

Magic Johnson has tons of businesses, connections, and especially urban
markets.

